# Not as hard at it seems



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

thanks for the review,hope you enjoy it.

welcome to lumberjocks!!!


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Leigh is mature DT jig PC is new jib a wanna be in comparison. the only jig that's better than Leigh is harbor freight i say that cause i own one


----------



## Silverhill (Nov 24, 2013)

TechTeacher04-Thanks for the review, I am totally dumb about DT jigs.

Routerisstillmyname---I looked at the HF dovetail jig and flipped over the price. Have you done a tool review?


----------



## kayakdude (Oct 19, 2010)

i have a old D4 jig and i still love it from day i got it , i have made lots of boxes and sliding dove tails . far as bits wood crafter sell leigh bits just need the right angle .kasyaydude


----------

